# How do you make a tincture?



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have Lyme and would like to make some teasle tincture. I could use some directions. Do I steep the fresh root in vodka or do I need to cook it first?
Linda


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Easy tried and true tincture - Using fresh herb fill any size glass jar 1/2 full of fresh herb, fill that same jar with 80 proof vodka, cap the jar, give a shake or 2, set in in a cool dark cabinet for 7-10 days, drain the liquid, toss the herb = tincture. Using DRIED herb product, fill the jar 1/3 full (since dried herb is more concentrated medicinal stuff so you need to use less), fill the jar as above, and finish as above. I also understand that mega doses daily of vitamin C really helps with Lyme's.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Bio-chlor-dox or dioxychlor is the main alternative treatment for Lyme disease along with silver. 
Vit C, D, and zinc is also good for all illnesses because they strengthen the immune system. I personally would also use some clove oil on the feet because it is such a wonderful germ killer. Lyme is considered to be a manufactured disease, so it is hard to get rid of. I'm so sorry you have it.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=dioxychlor&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=E5o&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=dioxychlor+biochlordox+Lyme+disease&pbx=1&oq=dioxychlor+biochlordox+Lyme+disease&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=10379l18193l0l18768l25l23l0l0l0l1l619l5217l0.7.13.1.0.1l22l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=8bfd594eea2f7763&biw=1280&bih=598[/ame]

To make a tincture, you just put the product in a jar and cover with vodka. Leave it to sit for a month or more. Dried product is better. I'm not that familiar with teasel, but I honestly have never heard it suggested for Lyme at the clinic. You might consider making some clove tincture too as well as some star anise. A few drops a day wouldn't hurt, and both are great for illnesses.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

A tincture is a solution where something is dissolved in alcohol; usually ethanol. I have also seen solutions called "tinctures" where the solvent was isopropanol, and even acetone.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I use everclear when I can afford it, otherwise whatever alcohol I have on hand, usually brandy or vodka. I keep the herbs in the solution until I need to strain enough to fill a dropper bottle. An alcohol tincture will last up to 40 years but you can make just as effective a tincture using vinegar. It just won't last as long, a year or two.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

What is a "manufactured" disease?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Old Swampgirl said:


> What is a "manufactured" disease?


Created, or artificially manufactured, rather than developing naturally..... AIDs, Lyme Disease, hanta virus, ebola, west nile...... All were thought to be "manipulated" from animal viruses by many alternative medical people. And they are all difficult to deal with. 

That is why Lyme disease was so prevalent beginning at the East coast. And that is why it is so much harder to get well from.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=Lyme+disease+plum+island&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------

